# This is why our fishery is getting worse



## OUTCAST (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 11, 2011)

Sad!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy crap.  What's the story on that one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Holy crap.  What's the story on that one?



running the caption thru a translator program from italian to English:
Fishery associations and political forces are fighting to amend the Community rules on fishing bans fishing: the use of the hook no. 7 with the technique of the line makes a real slaughter of small swordfish.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw this video last week, pretty sad


----------

